# Bongobs Cat Plugin



## Weng Y (Jun 5, 2020)

Weng Y submitted a new resource:

Bongobs Cat Plugin - Bongo cat overlay for OBS plugin



> Bongobs cat is a bongo cat overlay for OBS plugin. It's based on the built in Live2d CubismNativeFrameWork and Opengl.
> 
> *Install*
> You can simply extract Zip files to OBS root direction.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 5, 2020)

This is awesome! I love it!


----------



## Weng Y (Jun 7, 2020)

Weng Y updated Bongobs Cat Plugin with a new update entry:

update two mode for bongobs cat



> View attachment 57305View attachment 57306



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ethereal9911 (Jun 7, 2020)

Weng Y said:


> Weng Y updated Bongobs Cat Plugin with a new update entry:
> 
> update two mode for bongobs cat
> 
> ...


hi. pretty new on using obs. how do you exactly extra the plugins to the root directory ? tried watching some videos on youtube but still didn't get where to extract the plugins exactly.


----------



## Ksisios (Jun 7, 2020)

I really like it ! Do you think it could be possible for AZERTY Keyboard ?


----------



## Weng Y (Jun 7, 2020)

ethereal9911 said:


> hi. pretty new on using obs. how do you exactly extra the plugins to the root directory ? tried watching some videos on youtube but still didn't get where to extract the plugins exactly.


Hi, I record a video for installing Bongobs Cat.


----------



## Weng Y (Jun 7, 2020)

Ksisios said:


> I really like it ! Do you think it could be possible for AZERTY Keyboard ?


Not sure :D.


----------



## Ksisios (Jun 7, 2020)

Weng Y said:


> Not sure :D.


It could be good xD ;) For real if you do it quote me i really hope to !


----------



## Weng Y (Jun 10, 2020)

Weng Y updated Bongobs Cat Plugin with a new update entry:

Make it possible to create bongo cat by yourself :)



> View attachment 57459View attachment 57460



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Weng Y (Jun 10, 2020)

Weng Y updated Bongobs Cat Plugin with a new update entry:

Make it possible to create bongo cat by yourself :)



> View attachment 57463



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## SpkBrkEng_jp (Jun 10, 2020)

It's a cute plugin.
I can't select Live2D in the source section.
Do I need to install something else to make it work?


----------



## Overthinker (Jun 10, 2020)

Any update on linux support?


----------



## Weng Y (Jun 10, 2020)

SpkBrkEng_jp said:


> It's a cute plugin.
> I can't select Live2D in the source section.
> Do I need to install something else to make it work?
> View attachment 57475


Not sure what's going on. Please check OBS Studio version (25.0.0+) and extract all files to OBS root direction.


----------



## Weng Y (Jun 10, 2020)

Overthinker said:


> Any update on linux support?


Linux support is my goal :)


----------



## SpkBrkEng_jp (Jun 10, 2020)

Weng Y said:


> Not sure what's going on. Please check OBS Studio version (25.0.0+) and extract all files to OBS root direction.


Thank you for your reply.
I added it to my new clean environment 25.0.8 x64, but it didn't work. Maybe there is a problem with my computer environment.
I will try to use it when it is resolved someday. I think it's a nice plugin.


----------



## fxvnder (Jun 17, 2020)

hey, i really love the plugin, would love to know if there's any way to put the entire keyboard/cs:go/rl presets
i'd really love to use it for FL Studio lessons and also gaming streaming/recording

huge props for the plugin, for real, it's incredible! <3


----------



## Weng Y (Jun 19, 2020)

fxvnder said:


> hey, i really love the plugin, would love to know if there's any way to put the entire keyboard/cs:go/rl presets
> i'd really love to use it for FL Studio lessons and also gaming streaming/recording
> 
> huge props for the plugin, for real, it's incredible! <3


Sure, I will put entire keyboard in next version.


----------



## K0nja (Jun 25, 2020)

I also love using this plugin, is there a way to get it to work on gamepads? Xbox, Playstation, Gamecube.  Similar to how NintentoSpy does it maybe?


----------



## RockLobster5000 (Jun 28, 2020)

I got no idea how this is installed as a plugin the video didn't help


----------



## ElJoakoDElxD (Jun 28, 2020)

I loved the plugin immediately after seeing it was bongo cat! mainly because I don't show my face on stream and this is more attractive than nothing. It's too difficult to add a mouth that picks up your audio source and move his mouth? I think that is a must feature!


----------



## PowerX (Jul 2, 2020)

This is very cute. However, my computer is old. 
So high cpu usage is unfortunate. Will updates be okay?


----------



## shado9 (Jul 21, 2020)

hi – what "KeyUse" item corresponds to the tilde key? "tilde", "backquote", "KEY96" don't work. i can't find any related documentation online so i'm trying to figure things out based on the existing files


----------



## Xplhoo (Aug 3, 2020)

Weng Y said:


> Hi, I record a video for installing Bongobs Cat.


Can u do a video with the same information, but for mac? pls


----------



## Y30 (Aug 3, 2020)

im helping a friend install this and we made sure it's on the obs root folder but everytime she opens up OBS it doesn't show up for her? weird thing is i did the same thing yet it worked for me? any ideas? (all the other folders are in their respecitve install locations)


----------



## LaMite (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey @Weng Y i show Bango Cat V2 "create"by Kuvster (Kuvster98 on Reddit) but he look very bad compare to yours (White Background, and Cheap PNG)
So who is at the origin of creation ? :) Thx
_I don't want to create a drama, I just want to give back to Cesar what belongs to Cesar_


----------



## llamaa (Aug 9, 2020)

Your discord link is expire


----------



## HalfTex (Aug 19, 2020)

Man, thanks for this overlay. I was trying on YT to place Bongo Cat V2, but still i could not manage to find out, why my keys are not recognizing when in game. Then i found out this plugins and it's even better than that v2. Thank you...


----------



## KarlShin (Aug 30, 2020)

I kinda need some help ...

the bongobs cat plugin is not showing in the add thing ..I already did uninstall then install the plugin again but no luck still not showing


----------



## panocha (Sep 19, 2020)

Weng Y said:


> Weng Y submitted a new resource:


I LOVE IT but the mask is frozen over the breathing/moving/swinging cat behind. I tried to mod the "cat ori.512" texture but it creates a white surrounding even if I draw a thin line inside =(
Its posible to fixthat? I attached an image. THANKS THANKS THANKS


----------



## mateuspersi (Sep 21, 2020)

That's so cool!! How can i customize my Bongobs?


----------



## Sadtallica (Oct 17, 2020)

does anyone know how to switch how the bongo cat looks? the two modes i have only is the standard and keyboard


----------



## JosephIsATalonMain (Oct 20, 2020)

Will you make a MAC-OS version? I think I have seem to found a mac-os version but I am confused onto installing it onto OBS
https://github.com/111116/mac-typing-bongo-cat#readme (Link to the mac version I suppose.)


----------



## Akariiinnn (Nov 1, 2020)

My OBS is not launching after installing it in my OBS folder


----------



## Nishin (Nov 2, 2020)

Is there any chance to add it like a SCENE ? (not a plugin ) ? I asking because I using StreamOBS and cant add it as plugin.


----------



## Nathanevening (Nov 5, 2020)

Is it possible to change the height of the plugin? the cat is to low, so we can't customize with our own creation


----------



## Y30 (Nov 5, 2020)

if this still gets updated at all, reporting a bug(?) where on start up (60FPS), the cat causes OBS to use more CPU (10%+ CPU) and I have to change the video capture FPS to something lower just to make it use less (>5%) which causes the cat to break and doesn't move anymore. would like you to take a look at it if possible. Also this discord link is invalid. please add a new one?


----------



## Muramana (Nov 7, 2020)

So they say that you can add own work but I don't know how I wanna add a tablet but I tried to make one and it didn't work.
hoping for help


----------



## egryumi (Nov 7, 2020)

What would I need to do if I wanted to modify the area where the mouse moves?


----------



## Nathanevening (Nov 9, 2020)

Modding our own bongocat would need a little Tutorial, I find it very difficult to get any change at all


----------



## Nathanevening (Nov 11, 2020)

Well, I kinda got things to wok out as much as I could. You can actually go to the bin file and change all the assets to your likings.

C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit\Bango Cat\img

I took the keyboard version, and changed all the png to my cutom ones.

Kind of looks good, and you can add trigger event to the keys that are typed with hide/unhide freature in Obs parameters


----------



## ggmkp (Nov 27, 2020)

Nathanevening said:


> Well, I kinda got things to wok out as much as I could. You can actually go to the bin file and change all the assets to your likings.
> 
> C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit\Bango Cat\img
> 
> ...



Hey, were you able to successfully edit both hands?
Could you please share some quick tutorial on how to customize and maybe use different images all together?


----------



## WoShiGarvin (Dec 9, 2020)

Weng Y said:


> Weng Y updated Bongobs Cat Plugin with a new update entry:
> 
> Make it possible to create bongo cat by yourself :)
> 
> ...


How would edit the images to customize Bongo cat? Would you have time to make a tutorial? The plugin is amazing. :)


----------



## Andreibalan (Dec 17, 2020)

linux version plz


----------



## WoShiGarvin (Dec 19, 2020)

WoShiGarvin said:


> How would edit the images to customize Bongo cat? Would you have time to make a tutorial? The plugin is amazing. :)


There is no explanation there, just a picture...


----------



## Polyverse (Dec 22, 2020)

Do you have a version of this that uses the original 4 key , like the maniacat but with the live2d animation effects?


----------



## Polyverse (Dec 22, 2020)

Polyverse said:


> Do you have a version of this that uses the original 4 key , like the maniacat but with the live2d animation effects?


Found it by updating via GitHub, But i cant bind the keys ; and ' , nor does the config accept input codes for them and if i try to use " and : it conflicts with the json file any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Maix785 (Dec 27, 2020)

I wonder is it possible to bind mouse keys to actions, I found keyuse for stuff like lctrl, lshift, space but can't get mouse keys to work..


----------



## Rutauma (Jan 2, 2021)

Can this plugin also work for streamlabs or is it just for obs bc i cant get it on streamlabs and i would really like it on there


----------



## Aligatrox (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi, i search for AZERTY version but i can't find it and i'm not good for create myself, please make this and little tuto for make another button please


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 21, 2021)

I really love this plugin you made! Keep up the good work!
Is there a way to edit the image to our liking?


----------



## weakbosbos (Jan 29, 2021)

weng y i downloaded  it but i dont know what to do so can you reply to this with instructions


----------



## Migtreu (Mar 21, 2021)

is it possible to use it on streamlabs


----------



## Heimocity (Apr 5, 2021)

Weng Y said:


> Not sure what's going on. Please check OBS Studio version (25.0.0+) and extract all files to OBS root direction.


How exactly do you set this up once it has been installed into the root directory? I am not seeing it as a source when I try to add it.


----------



## Firemfir (Apr 6, 2021)

How do i change key binds?


----------



## azeunkn0wn (Apr 13, 2021)

is Controller mode possible? with PS/Xbox controller or any joystick


----------



## Hyuntoe (Apr 15, 2021)

Thank you very much Weng Y


----------



## Doozy Woooze (Jun 20, 2021)

I loved it and I customized it to have a ddr theme for the mania cat but I'm still wondering on how do I changed the key binds for mania cat


----------



## orangedeal (Jul 5, 2021)

Will it be difficult to make this cat angry and displeased? This will harmonize very well with the way he pounds the keyboard! And also draw him angry eyebrows so that he frowns.


----------



## snomboy (Jul 27, 2021)

im still having trouble getting it to work


----------



## zLove (Aug 12, 2021)

is there a way to change keybinds in mania mode?i am using zxm, and not zx,. and i do not know how to change it


----------



## Yoda_of_Soda (Sep 5, 2021)

This doesn't work when I try to use it in OBS while playing Genshin Impact. When I'm in another tab it works perfectly, but while I'm playing nothing works. Are there any plans for making this for Streamlabs as well? 

Thanks!


----------



## Excalibur1224 (Sep 24, 2021)

The mouse tracking is not working while I am in a game, but works when I am not. Any known fixes?


----------



## heavymetalsara (Nov 22, 2021)

Can you please elaborate on your instructions? The video is grainy and in another language. I'm doing what I "think" is being shown, but it is still not working. Thanks.


----------



## qwe1154323937 (Dec 4, 2021)

LanZouYun：  https://wwe.lanzous.com/b00zqwmab  Pass: c819 
I don't know if you know Chinese. The author is Chinese. This is cat using desktop exe program. You can capture it through the window.
Some methods of modifying text are very simple. This software is visualized through configuration, key codes and pictures. If your art can, you can make a unique cat by modifying these things.
The software is in Chinese and there is no local document in English. I can't help you. I wish you success.


----------



## anotherrandomuser (Jan 25, 2022)

hello! my bongobs cat doesnt seem to show up after adding it, any help?


----------



## TheTwilightStorm (Feb 6, 2022)

@Weng Y would you be able to make a Bongobs Cat that can pull from the inputs of a controller? And can you have multiple Bongobs Cats? I would love to use this when playing fighting games (I play on HitBox so it would be even funnier), but I'd also love to use this when I stream more laid-back tournaments. Having two cats on the screen smacking around arcade controllers in the bottom corners of the screen would be amazing.


----------



## BoonneeS2 (Feb 15, 2022)

anotherrandomuser said:


> hello! my bongobs cat doesnt seem to show up after adding it, any help?


Did you get what is the problem? i'm having the same trouble


----------



## Lilsnake2211 (Feb 24, 2022)

tại sao tôi không thể sử dụng trò chơi liên minh huyền thoại, tôi cần giúp đỡ


----------



## goozy woozy (Mar 2, 2022)

How do you customize it because I made a new texture but it's not working is it good like that or did


 I make it the wrong way?


----------



## ㆍQůąㆍŇㆍțúMㆍ (Apr 4, 2022)

shado9 said:


> hi – what "KeyUse" item corresponds to the tilde key? "tilde", "backquote", "KEY96" don't work. i can't find any related documentation online so i'm trying to figure things out based on the existing files


Hi, are you found the answer?
If yes, can you write me


----------



## blackwin (Apr 5, 2022)

Anyone know where the main .json file to customize keybindings + keyboard is located?


----------



## Ecatts (Apr 24, 2022)

I've done the keybindings myself, here how i did it:

First you have to download notepad++ to edit .json files

Then go to Bango cat>bin>64bin>Bango Cat>mode

I choose standard for me then you click the .json file

I only modified the Q for azerty so it's under "key use" and the key was "w", the last.

You need to open this file with notepad and do some manipulations to open it as an administrator
I don't remember how exactly i did it but make sure to right click>open with> then select notepad and run as admin.

I hope this will help you.


----------



## wick.brstm (May 11, 2022)

Ecatts said:


> I've done the keybindings myself, here how i did it:
> 
> First you have to download notepad++ to edit .json files
> 
> ...


Hey, can you help me find the keybind config file? With the download of the .zip file I could only find 3: cat.cdi3.json, cat.model3.json, and RightHand.model3.json. I don't think any of these are correct. I would really like to have a layout with the arrow keys and the Z, X, and C keys (basically the KeyBoard layout but with those three keys instead of the default ones). I can make the art assets just fine, I just need to figure out where the keybinds are. Thank you so much!

I've included pictures of what my files look like here; any folder not opened here just has images inside. If these files don't match what yours were initially, could you please show me where you downloaded it? Thank you!


----------



## TTVFluffyHedwig (Jul 30, 2022)

Hi guys, please help me out, so i downloaded the plugin, unpacked it in the root folder, yet i can't figure out how to actually activate it inside OBS Studio, please help me :c


----------



## opmihawk (Oct 29, 2022)

If it's best to more customize , like design picture hand head glasses mouth background


----------

